# Australia vs Canada



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

Can any of you guys who've been to both countries explain and brief the major differences between them.
I've been in Australia for a year and a half now and to be honest I'm seriously considering a move or a shift to Canada. I don't find Australia quite promising actually!! Life is expensive here. Rent, cars, food, taxes,...... seem to be expensive here. 
I'm a pharmacist and conditions here for pharmacists are not good at all. They are being paid v. low wages, $25/hr which is almost the same as any technician ($20-22), there are no jobs at all or to be honest it's v.v.v. difficult to find a job as a pharmacist here 'cause there is an oversupply &
may be this is why I'm a bit disappointed!!! (Nurses are being paid higher wages than pharmacists in Australia!!!!)
I didn't expect it to be like that. I don't want any of you to take offence. This country is really beautiful and v. well developed. I'm talking from my own perspective which is the basic aspects of life.
I want to know whether Canada will be a better option or this is normal everywhere!! I don't want to end up with the same problems elsewhere.
Can any of you advice me on that ?
If there is any pharmacist in here, will eagerly look forward to his advice also!!

Cheers


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a Canadian and am moving to Oz in 6 months (very excited). I know pharmacists here get paid very well. The cost of living really depends on where you chose to live. Some very expensive places that are equal to OZ are British Columbia are and Toronto. BC is so beautiful but like I said- super expensive. I live in Ontario- and live about 4 hours from TO.
Just so you know, I see you are from Egypt, do you realize how freezing cold and annoying it is here in Winter. That is why my husband and I are moving...we just can't take another winter. You will need to take Vitamin D all winter because there is not enough sun- and it is true, we get Seasonal Affective Disorder (mainly everyone is *****y and depressed) all winter. For real..no exagerration. The great things about Canada is good health insurance, great multi-cultural cities and some nice areas like Niagara Falls etc. And it is true- we are super polite and kind...another good thing, depends where you live, if you live close to US you can get great shopping. Not sure what province you are thinking of...but be ready for the cold! Brrrrrr....


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

tarazena said:


> I'm a Canadian and am moving to Oz in 6 months (very excited). I know pharmacists here get paid very well. The cost of living really depends on where you chose to live. Some very expensive places that are equal to OZ are British Columbia are and Toronto. BC is so beautiful but like I said- super expensive. I live in Ontario- and live about 4 hours from TO.
> Just so you know, I see you are from Egypt, do you realize how freezing cold and annoying it is here in Winter. That is why my husband and I are moving...we just can't take another winter. You will need to take Vitamin D all winter because there is not enough sun- and it is true, we get Seasonal Affective Disorder (mainly everyone is *****y and depressed) all winter. For real..no exagerration. The great things about Canada is good health insurance, great multi-cultural cities and some nice areas like Niagara Falls etc. And it is true- we are super polite and kind...another good thing, depends where you live, if you live close to US you can get great shopping. Not sure what province you are thinking of...but be ready for the cold! Brrrrrr....


tarazena, 
What do like about Australia that you can't find in Canada apart from the weather ?!!


----------



## tarazena (Feb 1, 2011)

3zooz said:


> tarazena,
> What do like about Australia that you can't find in Canada apart from the weather ?!!


Sorry 3zooz...I am not there yet...six more months.


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

*Canada*

I'm no pharmacist but I know several and have a cousin who is one. From what I know about it, most pharmacies in Canada are independently owned by the pharmacist who is running it. They hire pharmacy assistants, and do run chain pharmacies, but I don't think I've ever seen a job posting for a pharmacist. I could be absolutely wrong though, so anyone can feel free to correct me.

Canada is colder. This I know is true after 44 winters here.

Good luck!



3zooz said:


> Can any of you guys who've been to both countries explain and brief the major differences between them.
> I've been in Australia for a year and a half now and to be honest I'm seriously considering a move or a shift to Canada. I don't find Australia quite promising actually!! Life is expensive here. Rent, cars, food, taxes,...... seem to be expensive here.
> I'm a pharmacist and conditions here for pharmacists are not good at all. They are being paid v. low wages, $25/hr which is almost the same as any technician ($20-22), there are no jobs at all or to be honest it's v.v.v. difficult to find a job as a pharmacist here 'cause there is an oversupply &
> may be this is why I'm a bit disappointed!!! (Nurses are being paid higher wages than pharmacists in Australia!!!!)
> ...


----------



## 3zooz (Mar 18, 2011)

dreama said:


> I'm no pharmacist but I know several and have a cousin who is one. From what I know about it, most pharmacies in Canada are independently owned by the pharmacist who is running it. They hire pharmacy assistants, and do run chain pharmacies, but I don't think I've ever seen a job posting for a pharmacist. I could be absolutely wrong though, so anyone can feel free to correct me.
> 
> Canada is colder. This I know is true after 44 winters here.
> 
> Good luck!


dreama,

What about the differences ?!!!
You lived in both cvountries, tell me which is better ?? what are the differences regarding wages, taxes, living expenses, ... etc 
Just give me a thorough pic if you don't mind !!

Cheers


----------



## dreama (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there,

I haven't not yet made it to Australia - still waiting on my 457 visa so can't give you much for comparison. Living expenses can very vastly across Canada though, depending on where you want to work and live. You could pay a small fortune to live in Toronto or Vancouver, or you could live reasonably well in small town Newfoundland. A small house may cost you over half a million bucks in Toronto or Vancouver, but you could get a huge house in parts of Newfoundland by the ocean with a huge chunk of land for under $100,000. With Canada I find a lot depends on what kind of climate you wish to live in, what size of city you wish to work in, and what kind of lifestyle you are looking to adopt here. I've lived all over this country, from an outport community of 45 people to the thriving city of Toronto to the northern remote isolated communities in the NWT. They are all so very different in many ways. Taxes also vary from province to province, and between the territories. Some do not have sales tax, while others have a harmonized tax (combination of sales and GST). Wages can vary greatly as well depending on where in the country you work. As a social worker I've worked in Nova Scotia and been paid a paltry sum - just $34,500/year upon graduation, while in the NWT the starting wage for new social work grads is often well over $70,000/year. Living expenses can be high in the northern territories, and it is REALLY cold for about 7-9 months of the year. The warmest climate I've found is where I am right now - on Vancouver Island. Very little snow, and most days the temperature is above 4-5C in the winter, but it rains nearly every single day from November to April. In the NWT it could be -30C or colder for months. On the east coast of the country, the temperatures could be much warmer, but they get a TON of snow, particularly in New Brunswick. Canada is just so varied, so it really depends on what you are looking for in choosing which country to live and work in.


----------



## sammyj78 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Aus vs. Can*

Hi 3zooz

I was living in Canada for 16 years before moving to Oz for 3, i couldn't take it much longer so i came back to Canada, i think i had the image life would be amazing in Oz and i don't doubt it would be if you have the money. Im not sure about your profession however i don't imagine pharmacist would get paid badly in Canada, however just remember that the pay scale is different but all comes down to standard of living, i made $20k more a year in Oz and was over the moon AND then i realised it wasn't getting me near as far as i would in Canada, the weather completely different but you do learn to embrace winter if you're into sports you almost look forward to it (a little bit)  ............. houses / cars / rent / food / travel everything is cheaper in Canada and I'm sorry to say it but the australian health car system is one notch better than the U.S. (I'm sorry if that offends anyone) ........ Canadians are truly the nicest people I've ever met. When it does come to a standard of living there are cities in Canada that are expensive, Vancouver the top of that list followed by Toronto, i may be a little bias here but Calgary is an amazing city, cheap to live, lowest taxes in the country and the lowest unemployment rate in canada and its close to the mountains for winter and summer get aways.

I know where you're coming from, i went to OZ expecting a post card and that it was but i just came to terms with having to make the decsion is the ocean worth a great future, its not hard to get ahead in Canada and since its close proximity to most places travel is really cheap to get your beach fix.

I hope this adds some light, let us know what you end up deciding on


----------

